# Some bird mounts.



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys these are just some mounts from a guy i know..


















































































Does anybody know what kind of bird it is in the last picture?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Couldn't even guess what that white-headed gadwall looking thing is, but would be curious to hear where he got a ruddy duck in full plumage.

His work looks very good.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

last one looks like a mix between a gadwall and the aflac duck


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are all awsome!! And I was wondering the same thing, that drake Ruddy is sweet!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That last one has the brown, black and white on the wing of a gadwall.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The last one looks like a farm duck crossed with a Gadwall!

Great Pic's though!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Could it be a duck from New Zealand or some of parts of the world?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya i have no clue what kind of duck the last one is.. Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

That sure is an outstanding collection of birds. Love the pheasant yote mount. Very sweet.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

mnbirdhunter said:


> last one looks like a mix between a gadwall and the aflac duck


Made me laugh out loud in class.... Thanks!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice.

Does anyone know the name/artist of the snows and blues print in the fourth picture?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Maverick said:


> The last one looks like a farm duck crossed with a Gadwall!
> 
> Great Pic's though!! :beer:


Ditto

Nice pics


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That coyote with the pheasant is sweet! I'm going to have to have my g-pa and me tackle something like that.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya the coyote with the pheasant is one of my favorites too!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

They are all really cool. and my educated guess on the last one is, that there is an expired bird. and that's a definite maybe.


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

nice! That is a cool gaddy hybrid farm duck too!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

could be an oldsquaw that dosnt have full plumage


----------

